# Removing '70s decorative posts



## Fix'n it

link is no good.


----------



## MI-Roger

*Don't cut at the plates!*

Don't try to cut flush at the upper and lower plates as you will just mess up the surface of the boards you want to keep. I would cut each post twice to remove the center 80% or so, then fight with the remaining ends to remove them. Hopefully the posts were just toe-nailed.

I constructed a nearly identical row on spindles atop the half walls in our home 30 years ago and now my wife has asked about doing the same as you. She wants me to remove the row of individual spindles and replace with a single column. Unfortunately I doweled and screwed the spindles into place, and they are stained and varnished, making repair and touch-up of the upper and lower boards impossible


----------



## Didymus21

MI-Roger said:


> Don't try to cut flush at the upper and lower plates as you will just mess up the surface of the boards you want to keep. I would cut each post twice to remove the center 80% or so, then fight with the remaining ends to remove them. Hopefully the posts were just toe-nailed.
> 
> I constructed a nearly identical row on spindles atop the half walls in our home 30 years ago and now my wife has asked about doing the same as you. She wants me to remove the row of individual spindles and replace with a single column. Unfortunately I doweled and screwed the spindles into place, and they are stained and varnished, making repair and touch-up of the upper and lower boards impossible


Have you located a supplier for decorative columns of this nature? The best I've found are newel posts at the local hardware stores. Ideally I'd just want a furniture grade 4X4 or something....


----------



## Didymus21

MI-Roger said:


> Don't try to cut flush at the upper and lower plates as you will just mess up the surface of the boards you want to keep. I would cut each post twice to remove the center 80% or so, then fight with the remaining ends to remove them. Hopefully the posts were just toe-nailed.
> 
> I constructed a nearly identical row on spindles atop the half walls in our home 30 years ago and now my wife has asked about doing the same as you. She wants me to remove the row of individual spindles and replace with a single column. Unfortunately I doweled and screwed the spindles into place, and they are stained and varnished, making repair and touch-up of the upper and lower boards impossible


Thanks for the advice MI-Roger.

I had a little time tonight so I decided to take care of the decorative spindles in the entryway. I'm pretty pleased with how easy they ended up being to remove.

I took the sawzall to the spindles first:



Then I discovered that with the help of my little tool, I could loosen the bases...then all it took was the tap of a hammer to fully remove them.





Then I began removing the staples so that I can sand down and reuse this great wood!





Will upload more as I move along with the project.


----------



## Blondesense

:thumbsup:


----------



## Didymus21

More progress. 

Paint stripper and elbow grease







Anyone know how I could attach a Box newel post to the top of that kneewall? I want to use it as a pillar. I've seen the newel post w/trim attachment hardware, but I've only got a 5.25" base to work with. A 5" newel would work, but I wouldn't be able to use the trim hardware because it'd make it too large. Any other attachment ideas?


----------



## cstansberry

*70's decorative posts*

Please post pictures what it looks like now that your project is complete. I have the same problem in my house and want to get inspirations on how to complete the project on what to do after I remove the posts.


----------



## Didymus21

I'll be sure to do that when I finish. I've been spending time on my bathroom and have put this project on the back burner...


----------



## Didymus21

For those that had been interested in this thread, here is the final product before/after painting


----------



## Fix'n it

looks nice.


----------



## Windows on Wash

+1

Nice Job!!!


----------



## rehab addict

Great job! I took the spindles out of my stairwell half flight of stairs ( I live in a 1970s split level) a couple of years ago. They really date a house!


----------



## clsmith20002000

*spindles at top? and tool reference?*

Hi,
How did the top of the spindles come off from wood? Also I see you cut square hole in a block of wood to help? Did you just hit the wood sideays to loses the staples of spindle?


----------



## Didymus21

clsmith20002000 said:


> Hi,
> How did the top of the spindles come off from wood? Also I see you cut square hole in a block of wood to help? Did you just hit the wood sideays to loses the staples of spindle?


Yes, the block of wood I cut was used to give me more leverage. I fit the keyhole around each spindle and twisted it counter-clockwise. The twisting action broke apart the years of paint that the spindles had on them. The twisting action also acted to loosen the spindles from the staples. Once it was loose, I worked the spindle back and forth by hand until they freed themselves from the staples. 

The twisting action is was what freed the spindles from the staples the most. At no time did I have to hit them with a hammer or anything. Did that explain it for you? I was surprised with how easily they were removed.

To finish it off, I cut the exposed staples and then used a nail set to push through the cut remnants deeper into the board. I then finished off the holes with an epoxy wood filler and sanded smooth. It was a fun project.

FYI - Updated a finalized pic of the post on page 2


----------



## Didymus21

View attachment 73893


----------



## Blondesense

Looks great!


----------



## Didymus21

Blondesense said:


> Looks great!


Thanks! It was a great learning experience.


----------

